# Prepared for Dye?



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

I ordered some 100% cotton t-shirts today. I didn't notice until after I picked up the merchandise that I inadvertently ordered "Prepared for Dye" rather than white.

They look the same as plain white tees, but what exactly is the difference? 

Will the fact that they are "prepared for dye" affect the use or durability of the inkjet transfers at all?


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Okay, I think I found my answer:

PFD (Prepared for Dyeing) - RTD (Ready to Dye) - Definitions

So... based on this, since there are no sizing or finishes, maybe the transfer will take better?

And though shrinkage may occur, the garment has already been cut oversized... so that shouldn't be an issue, right?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Hmm.. Maybe test wash one shirt just to see how much it's going to shrink before you start putting transfers on all of them.


----------

